# Spring Carpet & Tile Cleaning Specials:



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

*PFF Take an additional 10% off*

Call 850-529-1335 or pm to schedule a service.

These are our advertised rates on our facebook page and website.

Carpet Cleaning 
2 Rooms* $69.00*
3 Rooms *$99.00 *
(Up to 200 sq. ft. per room)
Whole House *$179.00*
Up to 1200 per sq. ft.

Upholstery Cleaning
Sofa, Love Seat & Recliner
Or Sectional* $179.00
*

Ceramic or Porcelain Tile & Grout Cleaning
*.40 *per sq. ft. 
(12 inch SQUARE Tiles Or Larger)

*Other Services 10 % off*
Area Rug Cleaning
Carpet & Tile Cleaning Restoration. *For The NASTY stuff!*
Plank Tile & Grout Cleaning
Natural Stone Tile
VCT ( Vinyl Composite Tile )
Wood Floor Cleaning

Rates good until 4/30/2016. Restrictions may apply. Call 850-529-1335 TODAY To Schedule A Service!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kelly1 does a great job, I have been using him for years and years.

And I need to have this done again, will call and schedule soon.

PS: Kelly1, I now own a Kirby Vacuum, what a difference that machine has done!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Email sent on some carpet cleaning needs.


----------

